# Non-Affiliated Companies and Recertification



## Tigger (Oct 19, 2011)

My first recertifcation for the NR is approaching and I've run into to a bit of a snag. Neither the ambulance company nor the Sports Medicine department I work at are affiliated agencies, so for all intents and purposes I am not an active EMT. Neither organization seems willing to become affiliated at this point despite my requests. Any suggestions on how to not lose my NR card?

Sent from my out of area communications device.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 19, 2011)

Strongly encourage the ambulance service to become affiliated, it's easy for them...


----------



## sstatler (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re*

i was told by an nremt rep that you can recertify via mail and paper application if someone is not affiliated as long as you can prove via hr letter or pay stubs you worked at least 6 months.  only affiliated companies are online.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 30, 2011)

That is in fact true, as I recently found out.


----------



## MICP (Dec 1, 2011)

Both folks above are completely correct.  I offer an approved NREMT renewal for EMT and Paramedic, as well as skills validation.  When I called NREMT with this same question on behalf of my renewal candidates who are maintaining  their NREMT while completing higher education, they told me that as long as you are employed by a company that provides medical care, even to the extent of working as a ward clerk in a hospital, it could qualify.

I know this sounds vague, but you have to consider that NREMT does not have the authority or man-power to follow-up on every claim of employment.  The proof is the pay stub or a letter from the employer verifying your employment and the capacity in which you are functioning.


----------



## PAFSI (Dec 14, 2011)

The work experience requirement will always be a stumbling block for National REgistry.  As noted it is difficult to monitor who is working where.  Many states do not care about work experience and loath the NREMT's for trying to lower their stats with such ideas.  They want to tell their constituents they have xxx number of medical professionals and they will leave out that 3/4 of them haven't touched a pt in yrs but attend some CE time.  Many states like PA hate the high CE requirements of NREMT and short certification standards.  PA certifies their EMTs for 3 yrs and require 24 CEs with no job requirement and I don't see them changing that for NREMT and NREMT wants every state on board, so they avert their eyes on the requirement.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 31, 2011)

A question...if I'm affiliated with one agency, but my Army medical director and most of my education are the bulk of my CEs, and they have signed my paper Recert application.  Should I just send it in? Also, for the refresher course, what constutes state-accepted for the Army, and would the NR accept the Army medic table completion form (da  form) as proof of completion of refresher training? Ive got plenty of coned but I'm not sure which ones to use, and I'm stressing it a bit because I submitted my apparently online.


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> A question...if I'm affiliated with one agency, but my Army medical director and most of my education are the bulk of my CEs, and they have signed my paper Recert application.  Should I just send it in? Also, for the refresher course, what constutes state-accepted for the Army, and would the NR accept the Army medic table completion form (da  form) as proof of completion of refresher training? Ive got plenty of coned but I'm not sure which ones to use, and I'm stressing it a bit because I submitted my apparently online.



you dont have to complete a refresher for NREMT, you have to complete 48 hours in specified topics, hitting certain bullet points. if you can prove that you hit those topics for a certain number of hours you are all good. look at the recert brochures at nremt and it explains in detail what to do.


----------



## PAFSI (Jan 2, 2012)

Rocketmedic, I have my affiliation with the State Dept. which does not report to NREMT.  To do my recert, I attend JTM's SF Medic Refresher at Nellis AFB where their medical director signs my registry paperwork and have had no problems, so you should be just fine.


----------



## silver (Jan 2, 2012)

sstatler said:


> i was told by an nremt rep that you can recertify via mail and paper application if someone is not affiliated as long as you can prove via hr letter or pay stubs you worked at least 6 months.  only affiliated companies are online.



Unless they recently changed it, I recerted last year on paper and just had the training officer sign my application.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jan 2, 2012)

Too easy, thanks!


----------



## CDFurn (Jun 22, 2014)

*More info*

Here comes the zombie post...

I'm in a similar situation as those above. Neither of my jobs are associated agencies. My primary 9-5 as a Park Ranger only involves First Aid CPR AED training (I'm also the instructor) and the second is volunteer time at events, but I can function as ALS there.

Please tell me more about this paper option... Just mail in a paystub for my job and tell them I respond to calls (which I do) and all is well???

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## burnsmh (Jun 22, 2014)

sstatler said:


> i was told by an nremt rep that you can recertify via mail and paper application if someone is not affiliated as long as you can prove via hr letter or pay stubs you worked at least 6 months.  only affiliated companies are online.



Does working as a Process Operator at a plant and doubling as a ERT (Emergency Response Team Member) count as working in the field? My main job will be Operations of Petrochemical Units but my secondary job would be to respond to an emergency on my unit. But I wont be volunteering at a fire-station or working at hospital/ambulance company.

Anyone know?


----------



## CDFurn (Jun 22, 2014)

burnsmh said:


> Does working as a Process Operator at a plant and doubling as a ERT (Emergency Response Team Member) count as working in the field? My main job will be Operations of Petrochemical Units but my secondary job would be to respond to an emergency on my unit. But I wont be volunteering at a fire-station or working at hospital/ambulance company.
> 
> Anyone know?



I have a very limited knowledge on the Refinery Fire responses, but my understanding is that it would count. I'll need someone to confirm this, but here in california, specifically the Bay Area, the refineries are associated.

When in Paramedic school, my instructors took a couple of us along to teach an EMT-Basic (1A) course at the Shell refinery in Maritnez CA. The ERT team members were there (called themselves a FD, which they really are) as well as the neighboring Velaro team/FD.  They all passed their Basics. 
Just now, as I scrolled through the "Associated Agencies" list for CA on the NR portal, I saw Shell Oil Fire Department AND Velaro Fire Department listed. 
As for you,I'd recommend talking to your Training Officer about associating. If that fails, we can always try this aforementioned "paper" option. Personally, given that I have some time before my NRP expires, I'm going to make a strong bid to my superiors for associating our agency. I'll let you know how that goes...


----------

